# Fairhaven Birth announcement!



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Chiclets kidded last night. One buckling (chocolate with small white belt) and doeling, moonspotted cutie. All doing well. Daisy up next within the week! Been waiting forever for a doeling from Chiclets. I feel so blessed!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Adorable. Loving the ears!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sooo cute! And I absolutely love the doeling's markings, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow very beautiful especially that doe. Good job chiclet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So my husband the Patriots fan wants to name them Brady and Bellechick. Not happening!:shocked:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Lol! :lol:

Both very cute!!!


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrats! They are darling. I miss having Nubians.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Pics of Chiclets with her babies born 2/6. Day of fresh air!!!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh, oh, oh I can't stand the cuteness!!!  I really want some nubians....lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are lovely!! Congrats on your doeling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

*Daisy had QUADS 2/13*

So still recuperating from kidding frenzy. Daisy kidded with quads very late monday night into Tuesday morning. Did it by herself with a little help from me. Still getting one girl going a little better, but everyone doing well.
2 does - one chocolate, one moonspotted
2 bucklings, one chocolate, one moonspotted.
Really like that the sire is so far throwing 50/50 o color and gender!:smile:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful Mama and babies.

I remember when my Tabatha had quads. She kept me up most of the night as well. They are adorable.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Those sweaters are too cute  

Have you ever had quads before?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks all! Sweaters are Walmart specials at the end of the year. Yes, my Lydia had quads last year, and Daisy had triplets last year. I thought she was done this year with 3, but about 30 minutes after the 3rd was born, she surprised me with the 4th! I almost had gone up to the house and almost missed her! Things worked out well though.:smile:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

*Hope kidded*

Hope kidded at 4 am on the 22nd, not due until Saturday. She gave me two doelings, quite the doe year around here. At first she was scared of them - she is a FF. She is now the best mama and hates it when they climb into the warming barrel. Couldn't ask for a better outcome. Also another pic of the quads - everyone is growing, eating and playing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

What beautiful, adorable kids! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Now, who could not just fall in love with those ears?!!?
The quads look huge. Are any of them supplemented or is Mama doing it all?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They. Are. BEAUTIFUL!!!!! All of them!!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you all so very much! I'm bottle feeding all the quads - I have clients getting the two bucklings as bottle babies for 4-H in a while. Just easier for me to make sure everyone gets what they need. I milk her and feed it back. She gave me 14# of milk yesterday, so she is keeping up with demand.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

All of your kids are just adorable  Congrats on the latest additions!


----------



## Blueyes132 (Mar 26, 2016)

Adorable love the sweaters


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Awesome!! Congrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow quads I don't think I could handle that two of my does disobeyed me and had twins (I remember saying no twins if they do only one can) well it drove me nuts! Thankfully I was there cause one was a first timer and I had to pull the first one which was weird because it was in the right diving position the other one that surprised me coming out ( I thought was a placenta until he moved!) came by himself with head first both legs back!!! My other doe (second timer) I had to pull the last boy because she got distracted by the first born! In a few weeks I'm getting my first pregnant nubian due in July! Fingers crossed that she only has twins!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Pepsin FINALLY kidded today!!!! 2 does - both doing well,and she is a great mama! Glad i don't have to sleep in the barn again!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Gorgeous girls!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awwwwwww! So cute


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

What beautiful doelings! Congrats!!!! :fireworks:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, you are so lucky!! It has been a buck year for us so far, but we do have a few more to kid. So, here's hoping! ;-)


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks all! We had 10 kids, 7 are does. Last year we had 11 kids, only 3 were does. Different sire, but management the same HMMMMM:scratch:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Bucks are the ones that get to choose the gender haha that's why I show my love to my boys cause I love it when they give me buckling. I have a really hard time selling the doelings and I'm not sure why


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Im not convinced on the buck deciding theory. I have two sisters, one has only ever had bucks, the other has only ever had does. They've been bred by both of my bucks. Sally gives bucks and prefers Jack. He bred 3 driveway does and they all had doe kids.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok well women have two XX and males can either give an X or a Y because they have an XY. It's always the males that decide.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

But there are male and female sperm


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes the X is for girls and the Y is for the boys.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

